# Young Male at Orange County animal services in Orlando, FL



## redjess (Aug 10, 2011)

This little guy breaks my heart. When we were looking for a rabbit I came across him. We rescued Hopscotch instead since her next step was animal services. So I thought I would give this little guy a shout out to see if he could find someone, since I can't get him off my mind. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/20432953


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 10, 2011)

ray:


----------



## golfdiva (Aug 16, 2011)

Doesn't Hopscotch need a friend?


----------



## redjess (Aug 16, 2011)

*golfdiva wrote: *


> Doesn't Hopscotch need a friend?



LOL I had to beg for hopscotch and make a bunch of pouty faces.

UPDATE: The link says the animal above is no longer in the system. I'm going to hope and pray it found a wonderful home.


----------

